# Cannondale Capo Build



## jamesbernatchez (May 8, 2009)

So I got my bike last Saturday and have put about 18 miles on it so far. Wanted to "make it my own" and also get some better components on it. Ordered some stuff and was happy to see some came in yesterday and this morning.

The bars came in yesterday and I just installed them this morning. Took it for a test and like them much better than the drop handlebars. My first time wraping the bars with bar tape and think it came out really good.

Bike before (stock):


















With new bars:



























I also got my FSA Carbon Pro crankset in this morning. WOW! I really love the way they look. We will see how they perform, but if/when these go south I will definitely consider picking up the much better all carbon version.



















I am still waiting on my ISIS bottom bracket, tools for stock and new bb, grease, pedals, and 18t cog. I then will be ordering the DT Swiss RR1.2 black wheels with Paul Hubs, and DT Swiss black spokes. Site says that complete wheels (minus the tire/tube) will be 2,076 grams for both front and rear. This works out to about 4.5 lbs. I hope that is lighter than the stock wheels.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

jamesbernatchez said:


> So I got my bike last Saturday and have put about 18 miles on it so far. Wanted to "make it my own" and also get some better components on it. Ordered some stuff and was happy to see some came in yesterday and this morning.
> 
> The bars came in yesterday and I just installed them this morning. Took it for a test and like them much better than the drop handlebars. My first time wraping the bars with bar tape and think it came out really good.
> 
> ...


Just to let you know, you could get some significantly lighter wheels for that guy. Singlespeed/fixie can be a weightweenies dream. 

My LBS has one of those bikes in stock, and if it were my size I'd consider it. Good luck with your upgrades.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I love the way the caad5 cannondales ride. That Capo really got me to thinkin'


----------



## jamesbernatchez (May 8, 2009)

Just finished uploading some new photos. Rode 5.5 miles today with the setup as shown. I love it! New wheels/tires, brake levers, brake cables, and my clips and it will be good to go.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Your bike looks great. Now time to enjoy it.


----------



## jamesbernatchez (May 8, 2009)

Got my levers in as well as my lights. Front one doesn't work with the bar mount b/c the bars are 31.8mm....to big for the mount. The rear is fine.










The Tektro RX 5.0 levers are really nice for $40/pair. I am only using one right now. The bullhorns have a hole in them to run the cables through the inside to keep it looking clean. 


















I really like it so far. I rode with it today and found it much easier than moving my hand to the stem to grab the brakes. If/when I swap over to a freewheel I will put the rear brake on also.

The new seat is also very much liked. It is a bit more comfy and fits me better. Not much left I want to do. 










*Before:*









*After:*


----------

